# [RISOLTO] Aiuto! emerge non fa più nulla!!!

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti!

temo che a seguito di un emerge --depclean il sistema l'abbia presa maluccio!!!

Ora emerge non va più, nel senso che dopo il comando emerge il sistema non fa nulla e si mette in attesa di un nuovo comando.

Nel log di sistema non trovo nulla.

Python credo sia OK.

Mi ricordo che il depclean mi ha segato un sacco di pacchetti che cominciavano con PEAR.

Potete darmi una mano per cortesia?

Molte molte grazie!!!!

LorenzoLast edited by sacchi on Wed May 11, 2011 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-871843.html

----------

## sacchi

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-871843.html

 

Risolto!

G R A Z I E ! ! ! !

----------

## darkmanPPT

metti il tag risolto nel titolo

----------

